# A new guy



## sandman (Oct 27, 2004)

Just found this site. Am off work from a broken leg so have lots of surfing time. "How's it goin EH!"


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Welcome! This site will definitely fill your time while you heal.

Dave


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Welcome :beer: 
Now start sending the birds south! :jammin: 
Good luck with that leg!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

:welcome:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome

Have fun make yourself at home, learn a little, teach us a little, enjoy yourself 

Bob


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey SANDMAN did you play fastpitch at all? I have a good friend from there, who plays in fargo on my summer team?

Mav...?


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey and Welcome...I too am a new poster.....been around for a year or two but haven't been on. THis site and several for MN have become a definate "lurking" zone for me. Welcome and I hope to see your posts.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:welcome: You will love this place.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome, the best thing about this sight is learning from others expertise and mistakes............have fun! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

NorthstarOutdoors...

Are you associated with Tim and Tony's website of the same name? I like that site, they do good work and aren't as "edited" as the other TON sites.

Welcome aboard, both of you!


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Associated a little with the site, yup, but I enjoy all of the outdoor sites and have picked up a lot of valuable information by lurking over here at NoDak. As well as at Northstaroutdoors.
Tim and Tony's site deals more with Minnesota. I live in Minnesota but enjoy hunting ND several times a year. When I am looking for info on ND, I enjoy checking out this site as well as several others. 
I agree that their site isn't edited much at all. Keep the language clean and you can discuss about any topic that is related to the outdoors.
I am sure that Tony and Tim both check this site when they are looking for info on hunting Nodak. Thanks for the welcome.
NSO


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

welcome aboard!!


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

Welcome :beer: this is the place to be if your an internet surfing outdoorsman

__________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## sandman (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome. I fish 10 times a month (at least) when the season is open. Not much of a hunter although if I wasn't on the injured list I was supposed to guide for Whitetail for a outfitter buddy in November.
Maverick - Whats his name - Most likely I have heard of him. PA isn't huge - around 40,000.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Darcy Burn...we call him" Gas can..." for good reasons. He can throw under hand faster than I can through over hand!


----------



## sandman (Oct 27, 2004)

I think his last name is spelled Byrne. But yeah he's well known around here in the ball circles. All I played was slow pitch. Alot more action plus better post game beer drinking. :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome guys and gals....glad to see such a great crowd of ND hunters/fisherpeople!
I look forward to hearing about ND hunting issues....as of right now, there are no ducks in MN.....I drove through ND last week with my jaws dropped and my mouth drooling...if you can keep guys out of the water, the field hunting should be phenominal!
Right now...MN is full of geese but no ducks to speak of. Same with pheasants..you can walk all day and get your 2 bird limit in MN....but you go to ND and you can walk 2 hours and get your 3 bird limit..both states have a lot to offer, but I am about ready to pack my bags and move west young man......thanks for the welcome and I hope to learn a thing or two here.
NSO


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Move west youngman...

Welcome! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:welcome: 


> All I played was slow pitch. Alot more action plus better post game beer drinking


Beer and softball?? No way. :lol: 
That's what I'm talkin' about. :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Welcome and howdy! I am still not over loosing the 'Great One' and the boys years ago myself...O'h well, another story maybe....

Welcome home!


----------

